# SS Tiger's Test Thread



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2006)

Just checking my avatar and sig are working! Any comments are welcome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

could this not have been done in the other numerous test threads?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2006)

My apologies, I was going to add a selection of avatars and sigs for people to use if they wished. I didn't really want them to get lost in another thread.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are a selection of avatars and sigs I have made, feel free to use them! Most of them I have saved as layer files so if you want me to change text or the background color from the grey just ask!


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Looking good SS Tiger, but I think yours can do with a bit of color. Guys you know my sig, SS Tiger made it for me just like I wanted it, he is realy good.

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Henk!






This version is a little more colorful, what do you think?


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Pleasure mate. 

Yes, that looks great, can just not see your name. 

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

its kinda too transparent


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

no i like it, much better than the first, and use the Fw-200 avater...........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

I too prefer that one Tiger.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2006)

Those are not bad up there, pretty good.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, if you want to use any of the sigs or avatars feel free too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nice! Photoshop?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Very nice! Photoshop?



No, Paint .net! Its a fantastic program and its free!

http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/

Check it out!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it easier to use than Photoshop? Because I have Photoshop and I can use it for pretty basic stuff but I cant do layering or anything.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

can you merge images with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

I tried doing that on photoshop a while ago and failed miserably.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes you can merge images with it. As for weather its is easier than Photoshop, I think it is easier because there are not too many options (which is a downside but then its free which is the upside!). With Photoshop you may want to blur so you bring up the blur options and your faced with lots of numbers and sliders that do all sorts of crazy stuff, with .net its just a very simple interface and its its easy to work out what you want to be doing.

Download it and give it a go, after all its free (of cost and spy/adware).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome, I think I will download it and give it a go! 8)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 18, 2006)

If u told me sooner i'd get it, but I'm just too used to photoshop


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> If u told me sooner i'd get it, but I'm just too used to photoshop



If you have Photoshop and can use it keep using it, its better than paint.net if you know how to use the program to a good extent. Paint.net just has the advantages of being free and having simpler interface IMO, in other words closer in relation to MSpaint than photoshop, maybe even a cross between the two.


----------

